

Show HN: Neon Jack, my VR racing game prototype - JabavuAdams
http://www.shinyfish.com/neonjack/

======
abbeyj
Somehow whenever I spin out I manage to find myself facing directly into the
opposite wall. Is this by design?

This is then hard to get out of. It is like the wall is pulling you back in as
you try to turn away from it.

~~~
JabavuAdams
This is not by design. You may still have a non-zero commandedSpeed. There's
an internal commandedSpeed variable that should get set to 0 on a crash stop,
but that's a bit of a hack.

Try reversing (pressing brake or down-arrow or S) out of the wall, instead of
turning.

------
maqr
Maybe offtopic, but just a quick question about "You can use a wired Xbox
controller (recommended)". Why not wireless? I thought they were the same from
Windows point of view.

~~~
JabavuAdams
I suppose you could try one. To be honest, I just don't know how to connect
the wireless controller to a PC / Mac.

~~~
wingerlang
You need an adapter like this [http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-360-Wireless-Gaming-
Receiver-Wind...](http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-360-Wireless-Gaming-Receiver-
Windows/dp/B000HZFCT2)

~~~
PhasmaFelis
There is, BTW, an excellent chance that it won't work, since Microsoft stopped
making them ages ago and 90% of the available models are shitty Chinese
knockoffs with Microsoft branding.

~~~
wingerlang
Ah, I did not know that. Last time I looked into these things must have been 4
years ago.

------
tadfisher
This would work great with Google Cardboard, if you want to spend some more
time and energy to port this to Android :)

~~~
JabavuAdams
Silly question: how do controls work? I.e. I assume you can't tap the screen
with it attached to your face. Maybe lean-to-turn?

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Android supports bluetooth game controllers, including the PS3 Dualshock if
you're willing to jump through a couple hoops to pair it with your phone.

~~~
JabavuAdams
Maybe I'll pick one up and try that. It still seems like a way to greatly
reduce the market. Isn't the whole point of Cardboard to be a kind of cheap
VR? I can't imagine the target market going out to buy a controller.

------
Scramblejams
No Linux? :-(

~~~
JabavuAdams
I could make a Linux build, but I'm not willing to test it or support it right
now. Want to test it? I mean just a minimal smoke-test to see if it runs.

